# B-17 fun



## Micdrow (Sep 14, 2006)

Seens how every one seems to be enjoying the Lancaster fun posting's I thought I would start one for the B-17. The B-17's shown are the EAA's B-17 Aluminum Cloud and the Commerative Airforce B-17 Thunderbird

Enjoy Micdrow


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2006)

I am glad they got Aluminum Overcast fixed without too much trouble. I have been through several of the surviving B-17s:
Sally B
Aluminum Overcast
Fuddy Duddy
Nine-O-Nine
Sentimental Journey
Miss Angela


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 15, 2006)

Interesting Im not familar with Miss Angelia

Very cool website though


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks. Miss Angela is based at the Palm Springs Air Museum. It has been pretty active on the airshow circuit this year. Here is a shot of Miss Angela in flight.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the picture, Ive never seen that B-17 before, I hope one year it comes to the EAA

On another note you are correct on the name it is Aluminum Overcast. For years I grew up and my friends and I couldnt stand the name. We called it Aluminum Cloud. Sounded better to us I guess for I cant remeber the reason why we called it that. Its been stuck with me ever since. 

Like you said though it's great to see it airborn again. It was damaged pretty good. The ball turrent rod forced through the top of the plane. 4 engines damaged along with prop's. Lot of the bottom fuselage bent up. Was talking to one of the mechanic's when it was still being repaired at last years airshow and he said it was also a kinda blessing. Because it was forced to be down for a while they where able to spend more time on some of the minor details of restoration so it looks more and more like a factory fresh B-17. The photos i took where before the crash. If they where able to paint and restore more on the inside I bet it looks even more amazing now.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2006)

I'll bet it does. I remember when they had the incident, it was not far from where I live. They will never say it, but someone in the cockpit flipped the gear up switch. I know too many former B-17 pilots and mechanics for any other explanation to work. That just doesn't happen. But it was good that no one got hurt and the plane was reparable. Many times when that happens, the ball turret support literally breaks the airplane's back and it's a write off. They were very fortunate.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah I know after they found out that she could be repaired it was kind of a running joke around the museum that the EAA had the largest squadron of flyably B-17's based and sponsored by one museum in one location. A wopping 2.

Fuddy Duddy and Alumium Overcast

I was hoping Fuddy Duddy would have returned this year under there new owners but no such luck. Hopefully she will return on year.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2006)

evangilder said:


> I am glad they got Aluminum Overcast fixed without too much trouble. I have been through several of the surviving B-17s:
> Sally B
> Aluminum Overcast
> Fuddy Duddy
> ...



I have you beat......

Ive flown in Nine-O-Nine!

8)


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 15, 2006)

Cool pics! Looks to be in good condition.


----------



## Chief (Sep 15, 2006)

How I'd like to fly in a B-17. Is it as loud as they say it is inside?


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Chief said:


> How I'd like to fly in a B-17. Is it as loud as they say it is inside?



Its the noisiest in the rear. Thats where you get the full effect of the noise from the engines. I wouldnt be surprised if waist gunners were partially deafened.

One thing I noticed is how much vibration there was.


----------



## Chief (Sep 15, 2006)

And that's not adding flak shells exploding outside of the plane.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I have you beat......
> 
> Ive flown in Nine-O-Nine!
> 
> 8)



But have you flown a T-6?


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 16, 2006)

evangilder said:


> But have you flown a T-6?



A B17 beats a T-6 anytime


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2006)

I will still take flying over riding along any day. I would like to get up in a B-17 one of these days, and volunteering at the CAF will probably give me that opportunity. But the chances of getting any stick time in the 17 are pretty slim.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 23, 2008)

flying the Liberty Belle from Douglas-georgia to New Orleans  dream come true


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 23, 2008)

nosie windy thing but still totally awsome


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 23, 2008)

sorry..some came up double here....


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 23, 2008)

my favorite picture of Liberty Belle.. taken after three long days with hard work prepearing the B-17 for a tour in USA..including crawling inside the wings to rewire the flaps.. but all in all it was worth every sweatdrop


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 23, 2008)

The liberty bell is an awsome B-17. Seen her a couple years back. Though Ive never been lucky enough to fly in one. Maybe one of these days. Till then Im happy to crawl through them.

Few pictures I took at this years EAA Airventure on a B-17


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 23, 2008)

lovely pictures. The B-17 is truley something unique..i fell in love with it at the age 7 when watching the TV-serie " will meet again " 
i have not been to EAA since 1993 ( then it was 4 B-17s at the show..aluminum overcast, NineOnine, texas ranger and thunderbird. seeing all 4 taxing ( and hearing..feeling the air shake ) was just awsome..and to see them in formation almost gave me a heartattack `
the feeling of flying the B-17 is something else.. one really has to be patient with the lady.. to much rudder and it turns.. as i found out.. i turned..nothing really happened and i turned more and then it came like a lanslide..tried to compensate by turning a bit the other way..nothing happened,, turned more and then i came..to much..so i bicycled quite a bit before i got it right.. but then it was just a dream to fly when one learned to wait for the lady, steady as a mountain


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 23, 2008)

a sad song..that was valid back in the early 80`s..so glad that changed..

10 little fortresses

ten little fortresses, all was going fine
`til one got bombed and then there was nine

nine little fortresses homing rather late
one ran out of gas and then there were eight

Eight little fortresses caught in satan`s heaven
One meet messerschmitts, then there were seven

Seven little fortresses lost without a fix
One hit a hilltop and then there were six

Six little fortresses, one went in a dive
Winding up in the brine, then there were five

Five little fortresses , with one late for war
A prop woulden`t feather, then there were four

Four little fortresses high above the sea
One got its tail knocked off. then there were three

Three little fortresses, looked like winning through
One became a flying bomb, then there were two

Two little fortresses, their combat days done
One wasent safe to fly and then there were one

One little fortress survived for quite a run
the french let it fade away, so there were none


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 23, 2008)

did you know that the first B-17 bomber that was lost in europa during WW2 was in norway--it was flown by the english.. the early C version,still huge parts laying up there in the mountain..

it was shoot down 8th september 1941 by two Bf 109 T2 from 13/JG 77


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice pics guys!

Love the "Forts"!

TO


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 23, 2008)

Truly, thanks for posting the pics. I know what reference book I'll be flipping through before bedtime tonight now.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 24, 2008)

The B-17 was definitely a looker when it came to bombers. I missed every visiting tour this year because of work.  But I plan on making up for that next year. I did catch Fuddy Duddy at Chino though.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks for the nice pics. that is really a colourful B-17 ) never seen thatone live.. need to catch up with that one day also

famous last word..

ABORT ?? negative--she`ll smoth out...


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 24, 2008)

good ol nineOnine back in 1993 at EEA


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 24, 2008)

Eric, if I recall, the Collins Foundation B-24 offers you the opportunity for some stick time, but it will cost you a couple grand.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I don't think they give stick time in that airplane because of insurance purposes. You can purchase a ride, but I don't know about sitting in one of the front seats.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 24, 2008)

Great pics... The B-17 is truly an elegant beast..

Hey! that's a great name for a B-17.. "Elegant Beast"


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 24, 2008)

i was told when i flew the Liberty belle ( three hrs in the co-pilot seat ) that sticktime has to be outside the program..on ferryflights from one place to another due to insurance.. i goy my sticktime after three days of hard work preparing the lady for a tour !!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 24, 2008)

about as good as it gets with 12 B-17`s taxing for takeoff


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 24, 2008)

sorry.. 8 B-17`s... but still pretty awsome
as far as i know its 13 flyable B-17`s today..11 in USA..one in england and one in France.. correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 24, 2008)

Junkers88A1 said:


> i have not been to EAA since 1993 ( then it was 4 B-17s at the show..aluminum overcast, NineOnine, texas ranger and thunderbird. seeing all 4 taxing ( and hearing..feeling the air shake ) was just awsome..and to see them in formation almost gave me a heartattack `



There are some 2008 EAA Airventure photos located here that I took this year. Im usually there every year.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/airventure-2008-a-14302.html


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 24, 2008)

i will take a look..you lucky s...


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 24, 2008)

Junkers88A1 said:


> i will take a look..you lucky s...



Gotta say your the luckyone, helping restore Junkers Ju-88's and flown in a B-17. Sounds to me like I have some catching up.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 24, 2008)

the B-17 and the P-51 are the two greatest aircrafts i have flown.. but going to EEA each year--OMG--that is just a dream..here in Norway just seeng a T-6 in the air is rare... i saw you liked Ju 52 so i posted some pics of our Ju 52 on the thred you have regarding Ju 52`s.. i also love that plane..dont know why but its something about it..


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 24, 2008)

Junkers88A1 said:


> the B-17 and the P-51 are the two greatest aircrafts i have flown.. but going to EEA each year--OMG--that is just a dream..here in Norway just seeng a T-6 in the air is rare... i saw you liked Ju 52 so i posted some pics of our Ju 52 on the thred you have regarding Ju 52`s.. i also love that plane..dont know why but its something about it..



To me this is probably the best shot Ive ever taken of the mustang. Though I have tons of pictures on a wide variety of mustangs. Needless to say the sound was something to behold.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 26, 2008)

i love the sound..can almost hear it


----------



## evangilder (Oct 26, 2008)

Yea, it's a toss up for me on sounds, radials or Merlins. I love both, so I don't think I could pick a favorite.


----------



## Thebuilderofthings (Oct 18, 2009)

. This is one of several flights that Joanne and I took on the '909' when it came up to Seattle.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 18, 2009)

Great shots of a great 'plane guys.

Ref the siting of the undercart switch, Fuddy Duddy has hers way up high on the top of the glare shield to the left of centre, where its obviously seperated from any other switches (first pic). I've included some cockpit shots I took at Oshkosh in 2004 / 5.

1.Fuddy Duddy
2.Liberty Belle
3.Sentimental Journey
4.Aluminum Overcast
5. Thunderbird


----------



## Geedee (Oct 18, 2009)

Incidentaly, Texas Raiders flew successfully for the first time in 7 years on 14.10.09... Many congrats to the guys involved, well done indeed.
A Warbirds Resource Group Site :: View topic - TEXAS RAIDERS- First Flight in Seven Years- Oct. 14, 2009


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 19, 2009)

Geedee said:


> Incidentaly, Texas Raiders flew successfully for the first time in 7 years on 14.10.09... Many congrats to the guys involved, well done indeed.
> A Warbirds Resource Group Site :: View topic - TEXAS RAIDERS- First Flight in Seven Years- Oct. 14, 2009



Great news there Gary, great pictures there also!!!!


----------



## DBII (Oct 19, 2009)

From Thunder over Michigan 2005 website. WR972

My favorite is still Texas Raider. CAF is hoping to have her flying at Wings Over Houston at the end of the month

DBI.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 20, 2009)

Geedee said:


> Incidentaly, Texas Raiders flew successfully for the first time in 7 years on 14.10.09... Many congrats to the guys involved, well done indeed.
> A Warbirds Resource Group Site :: View topic - TEXAS RAIDERS- First Flight in Seven Years- Oct. 14, 2009


Great link Gary.
Thanks!


Wheels


----------



## jimh (Oct 25, 2009)

some shots I've taken over the last few years...
jim harley


----------



## jimh (Oct 25, 2009)

here is another fun shot, heading to Tamiami in the ball turret...
jim


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 25, 2009)

Sweet shots, many thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Jim, thats a great set of shots there...love the ball turret pic, dont see many from there at all !

This thread is titled B-17 fun....so...errrr....here goes !....


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Great pics guys! I have seen Liberty Bell, and crawled inside Sentimental Journey when she was in town a few years back! Great stuff.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 27, 2009)

Heres a few more, this time, Pink Lady, Sally B and Mary Alice


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 27, 2009)

Gotta get in on this! My favorite aircraft! Is there anything more beautiful than a Fort in OD?

This is the '909 when she came into Cape May, NJ.

And someday, when the tuition payments are done, I'm gonna take a ride!

TO


----------



## evangilder (Oct 28, 2009)

From Edwards a couple of weeks ago


----------



## jimh (Oct 28, 2009)

Love the tailgun Geedee...great photos!!
jim


----------

